# bucks won!!



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I passed many nice small bucks 8pts and 10pts under 130 class. last day of season i saw nice big buck on refugee and he was going to cross road however other hunter walked around my spot. grrrr. i let my dream go. :roll:


----------

